# Suche Lied



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2014)

Hallo Liebe Community, mir geht Grad ein Lied durch den Kopf das ich so toll finde, aber weiss nicht wie es heisst. Könnt ihr mir helfen?
Also das Lied hat: viel Bass-extrem viel dazwischen Glaube Geigen oder so 
-im Refrain Eine  total komische Stimme
- bisschen Rap noch drinne-relativ tief
- es ist schon ziemlich alt, war beim den FFN Kulthits dabei
MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## T'PAU (15. September 2014)

Suche den richtigen Thread.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Suche den richtigen Thread.



Vielen Dank. Den Thread gibt's nicht auf Handy


----------



## jackennils (15. September 2014)

Wenn du schon ein Handy nutzt, versuche es doch einfach mit Shazam oder Soundhound.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. September 2014)

jackennils schrieb:


> Wenn du schon ein Handy nutzt, versuche es doch einfach mit Shazam oder Soundhound.



Was ist das denn? Ist das nicht das sowas wie TrackId


----------



## Roundy (17. September 2014)

Ne app.
Gruß


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ne app.
> Gruß



Aber das kommt ja so selten


----------

